# Fun-grizzly safety quiz



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://encarta.msn.com/quiz_322/grizzly ... ?GT1=27004

6/11


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

6/11 as well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> 6/11 as well.


I guess we will just have to see who is fastest...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

6/11. I guess I will have to learn to yodel


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I missed number 4, pepper spray contents is not one of my strong suits.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

7/11... lucked out on pepper spray contents


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

7/11 I liked # 9 OK now run :lol: :lol: I think that is what i would do *OOO* # 11 who yodels


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

OKEE said:


> # 11 who yodels


Finnegan! :shock:


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

I got 9 out of 11. I had no clue what ingredients you want in bear spray.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

5/11 Looks like I'm the dummy here fellers... Yodeling??? Sheesh! :?  :roll: -)O(-


----------

